# Where the hell is my surge fare?



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was pinged to pick up a passenger who was 25 mins away. The only reason I took it is because the area was in a surge and I was planning to head out to that area anyway later on. The fare looked low when I dropped him off and sure enough I check the invoice and there is no surge fare applied.
When does the surge fare apply? When I ACCEPT the ping or when I actually pick up the pax?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The big question is: Was the passenger in a surge area? 

Also, did you see the surge multiplier when the request came in? Was there a little lightning bolt symbol next to the customer name during the ride?

If you were in a surge area and the customer was just outside of it, then there would be no surge. I have also seen where the customer app has just changed to a higher surge. I get a ping and when I accept it, the rate is at the old surge rate, as if the queue was being clean out first. I guess this could happen when a surge has just started and the pre-surge request had not been filled yet.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

It should apply after you have accepted the ride -- If you were to hit the info button on the request, you would notice if surge pricing was in effect.

The question here is, of course, was the customer truly in a surge area and was the surge actually "on" when you accepted the request (it's doesn't matter when the rider made the request or when you arrived).

EDIT -- Or basically what OC just said...


----------



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The big question is: Was the passenger in a surge area?


Most certainly, yes.

However, I don't remember the symbol, and I tried to look on the waybill and in 'info' when I arrived, but I didn't see anything. I did notice that UberX was still surging, and black was not surging anymore.
I've only successfully gotten one other surge before, when I (IMO) should of had several.



cheerose said:


> It should apply after you have accepted the ride -- If you were to hit the info button on the request, you would notice if surge pricing was in effect.


I will remember to check this from now on..It still ended up being a $70 fare, so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> ...
> ...(it's doesn't matter when the rider made the request or when you arrived)
> ....


I think it might matter when the rider made the request. I think that if the rider makes the request right before the surge happens, the system will attempt to get the passenger a ride, and if successful, that ride is not at the surge rate.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok... So if a request is made with no surge and it's acxepted when surge is on, the fare would be "normal."


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Ok... So if a request is made with no surge and it's acxepted when surge is on, the fare would be "normal."


I believe that to be true. And, at a certain surge level (or is it any surge lever?) the customer must enter the surge amount to verify that they are aware that there is a surge.


----------

